# Gold Leaf Oil painting



## elda (May 1, 2018)

Hi, I have a question regarding using genuine 22k gold leaf on oil paints.

I've never used gold leaf before so this will be my first time using it. I know that the oil has to be completely dry before you add the adhesive and then the gold leaf, but my questions is - can i apply adhesive and then the gold leaf on top of an already varnished painting? 

Been searching everywhere and i can't find any question like this. I read that genuine gold leaf doesn't need to be sealed because it's genuine gold and won't tarnish, but at the same time I always prefer to varnish my paintings, so i'm kind of in a dilemma of what to do. Any of you ever tried applying gold leaf on an already varnished painting please? 

Thanks


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

I suppose you are using an oil based adhesive, in which case it should be compatible with the varnish. I'm no expert, but it would surprise me very much if an oil based adhesive wouldn't form a strong bond with the varnish. But if you worry, you could easily remove the varnish from the parts that you are gilding.

Mats


----------



## elda (May 1, 2018)

thanks! I will probably do some test runs and put an update on here in case anyone will be interested in trying the same thing.

If anyone has tried it already pls let me know it would be much appreciated


----------

